# Price of SATA to PATA converter? ? ?



## aritrap (Mar 12, 2008)

I am a student and have a 4year old rig. 
I have a measly 40GB hard disk and want to buy a new hard disk. Since my board only supports parallel ATA hard disk and those are very hard to get i want to buy a serial ATA hard disk and a converter using which i will be able to connect the SATA harddisk to a PATA port.

I want to buy a SATA hard disk since i dont want to buy a new hard disk when i finally upgrade after another 1.5yr.
*Please dont tell me to upgrade my whole system now as my father will not give me the money.*

Can anyone tell me the price of the SATA to PATA converter?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

is there really a converter like this? If yes can I get a converter to connect my PATA hdd to SATA port of my mobo using the converter?


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

yup there is one, someone wrote abt it before

*www.lanbitinc.com/images/SATA_Convert.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Yup I was quoted Rs. 70 for those back in june 2007.
But after some months when I enquired the price on another shop ( as convertor was not available on that previous shop ) it was Rs. 550. So I've not bought one.
Also I 've heard that those convertors sometimes have problems with Hdd's


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 13, 2008)

aritrap said:


> Since my board only supports parallel ATA hard disk and those are very hard to get



It's not as u said Mr, PATA HD r available easily. Enquire at 5-6 shops. You will get it.


----------

